# Vacuum seal soft cheese?



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

Yesterday we vacuum sealed 3 soft cheeses and put them in the freezer. Today I read that soft cheeses should not be vacuum sealed - no reason. It was in the instruction manual. My DH said it was to protect the vacuum / sealer and we can keep them in the freezer since we already did it...
Anybody know of any other reason?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Philly cream cheese comes in vacuumed packs.

They are single serve size....

So, I am not buying that it can't be done.


----------

